# hemangiosarcoma with lung mets



## Jennifer1

Hi everyone
This morning my almost 12yr old golden had no interest in a stuffed frozen kong, then no interest in breakfast.
I took her to the vet and bloodtests showed she was slightly anemic. They took abdominal & chest xrays and my vet thought he saw something. He sent the xrays off to be read. I waited around the vets office for about 3 hours waiting for results.
The results showed fluid streaking intra-abdominal fat. Enlarged liver. Spleen is small. Cardiovascular structures smaller than expected, consistant with hypovolemia. No pleural fluid is seen. Numerous soft tissue opaque pulmonary nodules scattered throughout the lung field.
Conclusion-evidence of peritoneal effusion, caution of hemoabdomen. Metastic lung disease, origin uncertain (suspect intra-abdominal neoplasia, possibly assoc with liver or spleen.

Basically my vet thinks hemangiosarcoma with lung mets.
He thinks that she either had a small bleed this morning or the bleeding has started.
I've got her at home right now-she's currently sleeping on the kitchen floor. I understand that she could bleed out at any time. I asked him if it's painful. He said, no they just fade off to sleep. I do know that if she collapses to go to the ER vet.

I'll probably make an appointment for a consult with an oncology vet next week, but I'm not really sure what if anything can be done. 

Right now I'm just heartbroken. I've had her since she was 6wks old.

I don't even know how to spend these last few days/weeks. Can I take her on walks or will that cause a bleed to start? I want to spoil her rotten right now, but I don't want to make things worse by doing so.


----------



## gold4me

I am so sorry you are faced with this news. I have, unfortunately dealt hemangio sarcoma of the spleen and hemangio of the lungs twice. Right now we are dealing with hemangio of the muscle. Our Pete had a ruptured tumor on his spleen and collapsed which was the only symptom we had. We only had him 2 weeks after his spleen was taken out. Jake and Beau didn't show any signs until it was too late and our time with them after that was very short. I am hoping you caught this early enough that you will have more time. Hemangiosarcoma is sneaky and is like a time bomb. I would definitely spoil her rotten, take lots of pictures, give lots of kisses and cherish each moment you have. I would let her tell you how much to do. I am not sure if walking would cause a bleed but she may not be up to that anyway. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so very sorry you're going thru this. Unfortunately there are quite a few here who have also gone down this road. Just remember that she has no foreboding of the future and what is to come. So try as best you can to live in the moment with her, love her, spoil her and tell her what she means to you. Personally, I think I'd wait until you have the consult before exercising her... esp if you think she had a bleed this am. The very hardest thing any of us will have to do for our puppers is not let them suffer. Please know that we're praying for you all and that there will be many here who will give you support and share their experiences as you walk down this road. Please give your sweet girl a soft kiss from us..... btw, what is her name? Did I miss it?


----------



## Dallas Gold

First of all, I am so sorry you are dealing with a possible hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. I've been there twice and it just stinks. 

I would definitely book an appointment with the oncologist, get an ultrasound. Try to find out from the oncologist exactly what this is--and whether they can biopsy any of the mets or the liver to get a diagnosis. If the lung mets are from a primary tumor elsewhere, that's not good as it indicates a spread. The specialist can give you a better idea of what to look for, life expectancy and if there are any treatments. 

Above all, you don't want her to suffer and the oncologist can either tell you if she is suffering without any sort of possible relief, or if pain meds can be given to her to help her. I know how difficult that is to read, but it needs to be put out here because her comfort level should always be the primary consideration. It's so hard to come to terms with something like this--it took every ounce of strength I had in my reserves to soldier on with both dogs. Try to stay calm and "normal" in front of her because she doesn't know what is going on and she will pick up on your emotions. This advice is much easier said than done... HUGS...

Just in case it helps, here is a list of questions to look over that might be helpful with the oncology consult: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/99067-cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html


----------



## Jennifer1

thanks

No one even mentioned taking out her spleen. Although, the radiology report says the spleen looks small and the liver seems enlarged. So maybe her's is in the liver instead of the spleen.
When my vet first saw what he thought was a mass (before we had results) he said that if it was just the mass he would recommend removing it, but since there appeared to be lung mets already it probably wouldn't do anything for us to remove it. Although, maybe that mass was the liver since the radiology report doesn't mention an abdominal mass.


----------



## Jennifer1

Oh, I guess I never mentioned it, her name is Bear.

I've been to this oncologist before (I lost a cat this last fall to chronic lymphocytic leukemia), so I at least know what to expect when I go there.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you and Bear are facing this terrible disease. There have been so many posts this month for this killer. Try to take as many pictures of your girl as you can and spend as much time as you can loving her. We lost our girl Di 5/21/11 to hemangio of the spleen.


----------



## LibertyME

so very sorry that you and Bear are going through this...
Surely spoil her! 
If she loves to walk..then walk....
Lots of cuddles and bellyrubs, favorite car rides, favorite people, favorite snacks...(just use caution that nothing is too high fat- you don't need to deal with pancreatitis on top of everything else)
Take Care...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry for not so good news and praying that something could be done for your sweet Bear. I know it is easy to say hard to do, but try to be strong and positive.


----------



## Jennifer1

I realized yesterday that my biggest fear is that Bear will crash when I'm not home and be all alone at the end. If she didn't improve significantly this weekend I was seriously considering PTS on Monday. I've always said I'd rather do it too soon than too late.
Last night and today, it's as if nothing is wrong. She gobbled down her food and started wanting more. She has more energy today also. If I didn't take her to the vet yesterday, I would assume she just had a tummy ache and all is better.
I had read yesterday that with this type of tumor, they could bleed a little bit then the bleeding could stop and the body absorbs the blood and they go back to feeling okay.
I don't even have a definitive diagnosis, but my vet seemed pretty confident this is what it is.
I'm really struggling with what to do. I've been through the cancer treatments before with my 17yr old cat. But she had a cancer with a very high chance of remission-which she did reach, shortly before another cancer reared it's ugly head. I don't know if I want to put Bear through everything (especially not surgery) to buy just a few more days/weeks. I need this to be about what is best for her, not what I want. Especially since it appears she already has lung mets. My understanding is that if you cut out the main tumor, the mets grow faster. I'm not sure I'd be doing her any favors by trading bleeding for breathing issues.


----------



## VickiR

Sienna had surgery on January 23 to remove part of her liver due to bleeding. Pathology confrimed hemangiosarcoma.

Tomorrow will be 10 weeks and she's only had one bad day.
I really think that bad day was caused by bleeding, but it seems to have stopped.

Sienna takes 1 yunnan baiyao capsule twice a day. After her bad day, I doubled the dose for a couple of days. Who knows if that's what helped, but it sure didn't hurt.

There will be ups and downs.
Take it one day at a time.

Spoil Bear.
Work on a bucket list.

I am really sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Jennifer1 said:


> thanks
> 
> No one even mentioned taking out her spleen. Although, the radiology report says the spleen looks small and the liver seems enlarged. So maybe her's is in the liver instead of the spleen.
> When my vet first saw what he thought was a mass (before we had results) he said that if it was just the mass he would recommend removing it, but since there appeared to be lung mets already it probably wouldn't do anything for us to remove it. Although, maybe that mass was the liver since the radiology report doesn't mention an abdominal mass.


It may be anywhere because hemangiosarcoma is a vascular cancer. It still might not hurt to do a sonogram if you can afford it to see if they can see anything more clearly and find a primary tumor. 

We checked our boys gums daily and didn't overtax him if we saw they were pale. We were fortunate that he was full of energy and vitality until about 3 1/2 months post splenectomy. We always let him determine if he wanted to go for a walk, and until the end he always did, sometimes further than we felt comfortable doing--so follow your instincts and your dog's general demeanor on a day to day basis. 

HSA is a day to day experience--wishing you better days ahead.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

I am so very sorry for Bear and you. Love her, spoil her with any food she will eat and take lots of pictures.
My hubby and I lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma in 2010. 
Like you, I would want to make sure I AM WITH HER at the end. 
I lost my Golden Smooch to possible hemangiosarcoma with lungs involved, and the vet thought she was having trouble breathing-you could see her sides moving in and out. He would not let me take her home.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry it appears this horrid disease has stricken your Bear. When my Irirsh Setter was diagnosed with bone cancer back in '97 he had already passed his `12th birthday and due to having arthritis in his shoulders and hips, we decided that that combined with his age prohibited us from going the amputation route.

We had Boots exactly 10 weeks to the dafter diagnoisis and believe me, we made those the best 10 weeks of his life, spoiling him rotten, taking him to the beach every single day (actually wade fishing in the bay, but any water was "beach" to him) and letting him hae all the doggy no-no foods he wanted. We knew it was terminal and we actually had him several weeks longer than the vet thought possible. And as you said, we let him go sooner rather than later. He enjoyed life to the very end and we didn't hang on to him letting him suffer.


----------



## Jennifer1

thank you everyone
I have a call in to the vet to ask some questions about prognosis, worth getting ultrasound etc... done, worth seeing oncologist.
Also, the likely hood of a catastrophic bleed vs slow bleed that I might get some warning about.
I'm still having a really hard time with the fact that I believe she could bleed out at any moment-I don't know how true that is vs most likely having enough warning to get her to a vet. But if it is true, I don't know if I can take that risk. Like I said, I'd never forgive myself if I wasn't with her at the end.


----------



## Jennifer1

I just got off of the phone with my vet. He has lost 2 goldens to this disease as well.
He didn't see any need for further diagnostics etc..he is fairly certain it is hemangiosarcoma. Also, with the amount of disease involved he is suggesting only hospice at this point. So, I won't be doing any treatment. This is the vet who very strongly urged me to pursue seeing the oncologist with my cat, so that tells me that this is beyond treatment at this point.
He did say she could just bleed out at anytime, but said the end was more likely to be from breathing problems. Also, if she did bleed out, he said it would be that she loses consciousness pretty fast and would be unaware. He did warn me that it might look like there were problems, but mostly that would be agonal breathing-which I am aware of how it looks.
I did point blank ask him if I should be considering PTS, and he said no not yet.  
I asked about walks and he said to give her short slow walks on pavement.
He did say to live life like she only has a couple weeks to live.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I know that's so hard to hear.... but important too, to be prepared ( as best as one can in these circumstances). I'm again so very sorry. I hope she defies the odds and has many more quality weeks to share with you. Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## gold4me

My heart breaks for you. The best advice is to live each day with the most love and attention that is possible. I just don't know what else to say.


----------



## Jennifer1

I did go to the oncology vet today. I decided a second opinion couldn't hurt. We did the ultrasound, and she agrees it is hemangiosarcoma. There are 3 masses in the liver, with 1 pushing on the gall bladder. 1 mass in the spleen. Plus the lung lesions.
She didn't suggest a splenectomy at this point since we don't know how much time Bear has left, we don't want that time to be spent recovering.
We did start her on some chemo (doxirubicin & oral palladia). If Bear has any negative effects we won't continue them. She also sent me home with a whole bag full of tummy meds to help keep her appetite up. As well as some Yunnan baiyao for the bleeding.
The good news is it seems that the bleed that started on Saturday has stopped. Her white count was better, up to 35. All of her other values from the CBC & chem panel were normal.
I'm aware I might only have a few days/weeks left with my baby, so I'm going to try to make them the best ones possible!


----------



## 4Goldens'

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. I also am dealing with cancer with my 9 year old Bridgett. I was as surprised as you were along with the shock and heartache. I have opted out of chemo or radiation and have done much research on natural healing. It is worth a try for you too. Please check out my blog and check out the links have I have listed. I am doing all of these natural things right now cause I figure what do I have to lose. My golden has large tumors in her lungs right now that they believed metatasised from breast cancer and she is doing great after I started her on the things listed in my blog. She has even gained back over 6lbs of her weight loss in two months. I am no expert but I find all the natural routes vary interesting and am putting my faith in natural healing and God. Good Luck and my prayers are with you. check out www.goldenretrievercancer.blogspot.com


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Bear and Bridgett and best wishes both of them stay with their families for long, long time pain free.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Praying for Bear and you and no pain!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Praying for your Bear...and for you.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Somehow I missed this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about Bear! I just lost my bridge girl Rosie to hemangiosarcoma in January. She made it 5.5 months after diagnosis and did great. She had a few punky days here and there that we assumed were small bleeds, but she always perked back up. Honestly, we waited for a collapse or a clear cut moment when it was time, but it never came. She didn't have any massive bleeds after the first one, no collapses, etc. In the end we made the decision to PTS because of a bunch of little things that added together and made her quality of life decline pretty rapidly, but she also had hip dysplasia and other health problems. I too had many fears about not being with her or missing a bleeding episode. Rosie did great with doxorubicin and we also gave Kinavet (similar to Palladia). Many hugs to you and Bear. I'm so sorry that you're walking this road


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Praying for Bear!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for Bear.


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear is still doing pretty well.
She has had diarrhea for the last few days, the vet gave me some immodium for that.
She's eating her entire meal, but maybe not with the gusto she usually does.
I think she's maybe feeling a bit punky but not bad.
I'm not sure if it's from the chemo or the cancer....Wish I knew which
She got a new stuffed animal yesterday, so she's very happy about showing that off to anyone/everyone. I also got my lab a new bone (the antler type), so he's also very happy. I figured he needs a little extra love too right now.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer1*

Jennifer!

Glad that Bear is loving her new stuffie and eating some. Yes, I'm sure your Lab loves his new bone, too! Just hug her, kiss her, take lots of pictures!! 
Did the vet say she can take short walks?


----------



## Jennifer1

Yes, she can go on short walks. My main vet said to keep them short and on sidewalks (vs mountain trails around here). My oncology vet said yes also, and let Bear decide how she's feeling.
I did take her on a short walk yesterday too-maybe 0.5 mile. She had a grand time. I think I cut it shorter than she would have liked, but I think she was tired by the end.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good girl Bear. Sending prayers, hugs and love to sweet girl to enjoy many, many days pain free and happy with her brother and family.


----------



## Jennifer1

Thought I'd share some photos of Bear


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Your BEAR IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!
She reminds me of my girl, Smooch, who I lost at almost 12 years old!
Love the pictures!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

She's such a doll!!! Give her a big hug and kiss from me. I pray you'll have many more walks and days together.


----------



## Karen519

*Walks*

So glad that Bear can do short walks. My Smooch loved our walks together and I'm sure your Bear does, too!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## Jennifer1

Good morning everyone
Overall she's doing well still.
She still has diarrhea, which has me a bit concerned. This dog usually has an iron stomach!
She had 1 day of diarrhea the day before she was diagnosed, but that cleared up. She was fine for 5 days. At the oncology vet she was really gassy for some reason, but the diarrhea didn't start up until the day after her doxorubicin chemo treatment. Now it's been for 4 days. She's not needing to go more often, but everytime she goes it's diarrhea. 
The oncology vet thought she also has IBS on top of everything so they put her on metronidazole. I haven't even started her on palladia yet because I'm not supposed to give that to her if she has any diarrhea or any other sign of not feeling well.

Other than metronidazole, she's also on prilosec, immodium (as needed for Diarrhea-so she's getting them 2X a day...), yunnan baiyao, L-glutamine, & Rx Clay. I also have cerenia for nausea, but haven't used it. She doesn't seem nauseous and I only have 4 of these tabs.

I wish I knew if the diarrhea was from the chemo or the cancer.....


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer1*

Jennifer1

What does the vet say-do they think the diarrhea is from the cancer or the chemo?

Have you looked up the meds she's on to see if diarrhea is a side effect of any of them?
Glad to hear that Bear is doing well otherwise.

I googled metronidazole and look under rare side effects, it says watery diarrhea:
http://www.ehow.com/about_5233291_side-effects-metronidazole-dogs.html


----------



## Jennifer1

I've talked to the vet staff everyday and they know about the diarrhea. They just say to continue with the meds. Most of the meds are actually to treat diarrhea. 
L-glutamine is used to treat chronic digestive disorders like IBS
Rx clay is used to promote normal stools
prilosec & immondium are for treating upset stomachs
Yunnan Baiyao is for bleeding, but also to treat diarrhea (and apparently just about everything else you can think of!)
So, as far as I can tell everything with the exception of Doxorubicin (which she has 4 days ago) & palladia (which she hasn't gotten yet) is for the treatment of diarrhea.

One of the side effects of Doxorubicin is definitely diarrhea, but I don't know if we can be sure that is the cause.

If it is because of the doxo and it's making her feel punky, I would not continue with the treatment. My goal is not to buy more time but to keep her comfortable for as long as she has left. I think she feels okay, but she's laying around more than I would like, but so are the other dogs so it could be me being hypersensitive.

Man, I wish she could talk to me....


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

Can you call the vet and ask if they think the Doxo is causing the diarrhea?
I feel for you so much!


----------



## Jennifer1

I can talk to them about it on Monday. She's not due for another doxo treatment until the 17th, so if it is the doxo, I don't know if there is anything we can do about it, other than not to give it again.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

JENNIFER

Glad you can call and ask on Monday and glad she doesn't get anymore until
17th.
Your Bear is so adorable-give her big hugs and kisses for me. She reminds me of my Smooch!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sending healing thoughts and many prayers to you and your beautiful girl Bear.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I've already made a comment about Bear's beautiful eyes and that golden smile. Sending more prayers for beautiful girl.


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear ate all of her food this morning. 
Her diarrhea seems to be starting to firm up, but I'll wait to see how it looks tonight before I say its good.
She's currently curled up next to me asleep on the couch.
I do find myself checking her gums several times a day. I don't know how much that helps, or how fast that can change but it makes me feel better to see nice pink gums.
I'll take her on a short walk later today. Hopefully some of the neighbors will be outside, she loves getting doting on by people.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope your girl had a wonderful day and was able to enjoy a walk. Bear does have a gorgeous golden smile!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hugs to you and Bear. Glad to hear she was getting a walk, eating and sleeping next to you.... precious precious moments.


----------



## Jennifer1

She seemed to really perk up tonight at dinner time-just like her old self, prancing around with her fluffy while I get the bowls ready. Then she ate all of her dinner! 
Unfortunately, the diarrhea is definitely back....
I'll ask the vet tomorrow if I should start her on boiled chicken or rice, or some sort of probiotic.
It's still just diarrhea. She seems to feel fine and there is no urgency to it. Just that everytime she goes, its diarrhea.


----------



## monarchs_joy

The doxorubicin can cause diarrhea. Rosie had some after each round that lasted for a few days... it didn't seem to bother her except that when she went it was diarrhea. That said, it also really dried up her tumor and she didn't bleed anymore until we stopped giving it (there's a limit to the number of doses they can get), so it came with a lot of benefit. If the doxorubicin is causing the diarrhea, it will go away in a few days. In the meantime, you can give prilosec, immodium in the am and pm, and all the other meds you're giving. I too used to check gums a lot. I'm so sorry that you and Bear are going through this. I will pray for many more healthy days and lots of her dancing around with her fluffy around the dinner bowl  Prayers for a great night tonight and lots of quality time with her!


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear is having a good day so far.
She ate all of her breakfast as well as had a nice solid poop!! I'll hold off my excitement to see if it stays that way.
I gave her a quick walk this am before leaving for work, and she was prancing the whole time.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer1*

Jennifer1

Glad to hear that Bear has been doing well and going for walks!
So glad to hear about the solid poop, too!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Yeah Bear! So glad that she had a good morning


----------



## Jennifer1

Hi everyone
Bear had a good morning, but no poop yet today (odd), so no poop report! But she did have soft stool again last night (I wouldn't go as far as to call it diarrhea)
I did take her to our normal vet today to get CBC done to keep an eye on cell counts. I & oncology vet should get those results tomorrow.
Poor Bear did get her butt shaved a bit to clean up the area.....
I was a bit concerned because she turned down a treat while she was on the table but gobbled it up when she was back on the floor. I'm hoping it was just because she was nervous/concerned about what they were doing to her.
My vet did send me home with some probiotics and I checked with oncology vet to make sure that is okay (it is), so hopefully we can get this diarrhea finally controlled. Is it crazy that I've become obsessed with my dogs poop???


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

No, it is not crazy, been there, done that. Sending prayers and hugs to sweet Bear.


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear is still having good days, her stools seem to be firming up! She does seem either to be either very happy/excited or mellow. She switches between the 2 all day depending on what is going on. Walk=excited. I'm on the couch watching TV=mellow Not sure if its the disease or her age. It used to be that if I left the room she would immediately get up and follow me. Now she seems more content to stay in the room, unless I'm gone more than a couple of minutes, then she comes to find me.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Jennifer
Is Bear having trouble breathing?
My Heart goes out to you!


----------



## Jennifer1

No, no troubles breathing. 
She just seems old I guess.
She no longer jumps up in bed and things like that, although that had been happening less and less before the cancer dx. My vet did notice she had some muscle wasting in her hind quarters.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*



Jennifer1 said:


> Bear ate all of her food this morning.
> Her diarrhea seems to be starting to firm up, but I'll wait to see how it looks tonight before I say its good.
> She's currently curled up next to me asleep on the couch.
> I do find myself checking her gums several times a day. I don't know how much that helps, or how fast that can change but it makes me feel better to see nice pink gums.
> I'll take her on a short walk later today. Hopefully some of the neighbors will be outside, she loves getting doting on by people.


Jennifer: When you talk about Bear, it reminds me so much of my Smooch.
Watch her gums, like you said, and if they get pale get her to the vet immediately. So Glad Her Breathing is good!!
Tell her how much you love her, feed her anything she likes, enjoy every minute with her, and take lots of pictures!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Jennifer1 said:


> Bear is still having good days, her stools seem to be firming up! She does seem either to be either very happy/excited or mellow. She switches between the 2 all day depending on what is going on. Walk=excited. I'm on the couch watching TV=mellow Not sure if its the disease or her age. It used to be that if I left the room she would immediately get up and follow me. Now she seems more content to stay in the room, unless I'm gone more than a couple of minutes, then she comes to find me.


I'm so glad to read that Bear is doing better and that her stools are firming up. It could have been the doxorubicin or it could just be everything else going on with her. Rosie was more tuckered out along the way, but I think it's hard work having cancer. That said, she still plugged along, did well, wanted to play, etc. She just seemed more muted than normal. I think as long Bear is still happy, tail wagging, eating, enjoying attention from you, etc. you're doing good. Enjoy these moments. Celebrate her life. Make memories. Take lots of pictures. And, spoil her  What are some of Bear's favorite things?


----------



## Jennifer1

I also maybe suspect that I changed their brand of food 2weeks prior to everything maybe didn't help matters....She usually has an iron stomach and has never had diarrhea more than a day in her life. She didn't have any issues with the food change and has always been able to switch from one brand to another, but it could have been the new food/chemo/bleed all at once was just too much for her poor little system.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Please give Bear some big kisses from me!!


----------



## Jennifer1

I most certainly will!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs and prayers for sweet Bear.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Hugs and Kisses to sweet girl, Bear!


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear was downright puppy like last night! She's still pretty chipper this morning.
Today is my day off of work, so I think I'll take her up to our local pet store to pick out another toy! Plus, I need more pill pockets and cat food!
Her poop is still formed but soft, so the vet said no palladia yet. I go back to them on Tuesday and haven't touched my 2 week supply of palladia yet. At least that is one less thing I will need to buy this time around. 
I think I'm going to make her some chicken & rice today to see if we can get everything firmed up a bit more.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so glad to hear that Bear was back to herself last night  I remember days like those and they're wonderful!


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

I hope Bear loved her trip to the toy store and picked out a toy she loves!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So it was girls day out. I hope you both enjoyed shopping.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Hope you got a REALLY NICE TOY, BEAR!!


----------



## Jennifer1

today is 2 weeks since Bear was diagnosed.
She still seems overall okay.
She doesn't have the spunk she had the other night, but I don't think she's in pain or having a bleed at the moment. Just seems a little tired.
I'm taking her (& my lab) over to a friends house for dinner tonight, so she should have a blast tonight.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

Glad you and the dogs are going to a friends for dinner. Please give BEAR BIG KISSES!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Glad to read Bear is doing well and you are out to have fun at a frined's tonight! Hope your girl continues to do well and is able to enjoy the things that she loves!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You have a good weekend with your sweet Bear.


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear had a great time last night. She even got a few pieces of steak! I've been pretty strict about no table scraps with my dogs, so she's never gotten that stuff! My friends husband wanted to buy her her own steak. I said no to that one, I don't need her to get pancreatitis on top of everything else!

Overall she seems good today, maybe a bit tired. It does seem like she needs more time to re-coop after a big day than she used to need. It's cold and windy outside today so I think we're just going to cuddle on the couch today.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm glad Bear is feeling better! Rosie too needed time to re-coup after big events, chemo, etc. I hope you guys have a great day today!


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer1*

Jennifer1

Cuddling sounds like a wonderful thing and maybe Bear would like to be brushed!
Smooch loved to be brushed. I would feed Bear anything she loves!
Does she like Frosty Paws Doggie Ice Cream-they sell it at the Jewel in the Ice Cream section.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope you have nice, cuddly, peaceful day today with sweet Bear.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear & jen*

BEAR AND JEN:

Hope you two had a wonderful day yesterday and have a wonderful one today!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Checking in to see how everything is going. Many prayers that you and Bear are having a string of GREAT days!


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks everyone

Bear is still eager for walks and food! Although her stool hasn't totally firmed up even after 2 days of boiled chicken and rice.

She still has moments of bouncing off of the walls, but it seems to take more down time to recoop from those moment.

It's been 2 weeks and 2 days since her small bleed/diagnosis.

I've been actively working on her bucket list. I know we don't have a lot of time left, so I want to make it quality time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bless you and Bear. You two are making memories that will last your lifetime. Give her some extra love from our crew.


----------



## maggsd

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Bless you and Bear. You two are making memories that will last your lifetime. Give her some extra love from our crew.



I'm so sorry I hadn't seen your thread but having read it tonight, I second all what everyone has said, and I believe what Penny's mom has written, the memories you are making now are even more special. You'll both be in my prayers tonight. X


----------



## PrincessDi

You're both in our thoughts and prayers as well for much more time that is free of pain and that Bear is able to enjoy the things she loves.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Checking in on Bear and you!


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear went back to the oncologist today.
She was very happy/impressed by how well Bear has done so far.
Bear's hematocrit has stabilized since her bleed.
At the time of the bleed it was 33 (not bad, but low for our elevation). 3 days later it was 38, then 1 week later 40 (different machine), then today (another week) it is 38. So, that is good news.
We switched her chemo off of doxorubicin because the vet feels that this may be the cause of the loose stools. Now we are on Carboplatin IV, then a pill (don't remember the name) that I give every other day (as long as there are no side effects). We'll see how she does on this combo. The vet said these almost never have digestive upsets. Assuming all goes well, we go back again in 3 weeks.

Bear was pretty exhausted by the time we got back home. It was pretty exciting for her to have so many people love on her!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very happy to read that Bear had a good report from the Oncologist! Praying that the new drug combo works well for her and that she continues to feel well enough to enjoy all the things she loves!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers and hugs. Hope these new drugs are working like a charm.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

So glad to read that Bear had a good report!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

Praying for Bear and you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Bear.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Love that report. Hope you all are having a super weekend.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Sending prayers and hugs for you both! I'm glad to read that the oncologist's report was good.


----------



## Jennifer1

Just stopping in to keep her page updated.
She's still doing really well. Great appetite, good energy, still wanting walks.
I take her to my vet tomorrow for a CBC to keep an eye on her WBC to make sure it doesn't drop too low.
I know it's still a day to day thing and time is still very limited, but it's hard to not think everything is going to be just fine when she's acting so normal. 
It's been 3 weeks and 2 days since diagnosis. That seems like a long time by hemangiosarcoma standards, but it's gone by pretty quickly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY!!!! Sounds wonderful. Just keep living in the moment like she does. They have so much to teach us mere humans!!! Give her a big ear rub from me.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Jennifer1 said:


> I know it's still a day to day thing and time is still very limited, but it's hard to not think everything is going to be just fine when she's acting so normal.


This might as well have been our bridge girl's thread! I said regularly how "normal" she looked. That's GREAT news! Savor the moments, make new memories, and enjoy her "normal" behavior. Our girl went strong for over 5 months. I wish I wouldn't have wasted so much time worrying about breaking her or thinking about her disease when all she wanted to do was play and be her usual self. Enjoy these moments with Bear


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

So glad to read that Bear is doing so well!!
God Bless her and you!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Her diarrhea came back again yesterday...
So this morning we are starting the chicken & rice again. In the meantime I'm not supposed to give her anymore of the oral chemo until after diarrhea is gone again.
When I was feeding her this morning she was slower than usual, which I think is due to the chicken/rice with vitamin powder not being her favorite, but she did eat it all. I did notice that her hind end was starting to sink a bit (going down on her hocks almost) by the time she was done eating. The oncology vet did comment on her first trip there that she had some hind-end muscle wasting, so I think that's what I'm seeing.
She did go to her normal vet yesterday for a CBC. She was trying to hide when they were ready to take her blood, so I'm not sure if the stress of the vet visit is what is causing this latest bout of diarrhea or if it's the chemo (1wk since the IV and the oral is every other day) or if it's the stress of/or the cancer itself.
I am worried that this might be the beginning of the end also....She still was eager for her walk this morning, so that is good news at least.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

So sorry Bear's diarrhea came back. I think Dborgers (Andy's Daddy) might have some thoughts to share-it might be the chemo.
Glad that she wants to go for a walk!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sending prayers and good thoughts that this is just a blip in the road and not something serious. Give her an ear rub from us.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping sweet Bear in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for sweet Bear.


----------



## Jennifer1

Hi everyone
She's still doing okay.
I think her diarrhea has cleared up. I found some nice solid poop this am, but didn't see which dog did it....She hadn't gone in almost 48hrs so I'm hoping it was her. Of course whoever did it had to wait until I went inside for a second.....
She had a nice burst of energy this morning. The last day or so she's been pretty velcro-y and more quiet than normal, so it was good to see a little energy out of her.
Her appetite is still up, so that is good.
She went to my normal vet on Tuesday for a CBC, that came back normal, so we don't really know why the diarrhea came back. My onco vet does not think it's this combo of chemo. She had diarrhea for weeks after the doxo, so we changed to Carboplatin IV and oral alkeran (every other day). I guess these almost never cause GI problems. The vet wants me to stop the yunnan baiyao, thinking that is the cause of GI upset. The idea of stopping that one scares me a bit...I did give it to her this morning after I saw the solid poop, hoping that if she is okay again, I can keep giving it to her. The idea was to stop it and reintroduce when everything is okay to see if it is the cause.
I'm half wondering if its her food causing the issues. About 2 weeks before her initial Dx I tried a new brand (Canidaea grain free). I'm thinking about going back to the food that she was predominately on before the Dx (wellness), but am leary about doing a food switch if she has a sensitive tummy. She has always had an iron stomach, but I'm wondering if this particular food doesn't agree with her.


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*



Jennifer1 said:


> Hi everyone
> She's still doing okay.
> I think her diarrhea has cleared up. I found some nice solid poop this am, but didn't see which dog did it....She hadn't gone in almost 48hrs so I'm hoping it was her. Of course whoever did it had to wait until I went inside for a second.....
> She had a nice burst of energy this morning. The last day or so she's been pretty velcro-y and more quiet than normal, so it was good to see a little energy out of her.
> Her appetite is still up, so that is good.
> She went to my normal vet on Tuesday for a CBC, that came back normal, so we don't really know why the diarrhea came back. My onco vet does not think it's this combo of chemo. She had diarrhea for weeks after the doxo, so we changed to Carboplatin IV and oral alkeran (every other day). I guess these almost never cause GI problems. The vet wants me to stop the yunnan baiyao, thinking that is the cause of GI upset. The idea of stopping that one scares me a bit...I did give it to her this morning after I saw the solid poop, hoping that if she is okay again, I can keep giving it to her. The idea was to stop it and reintroduce when everything is okay to see if it is the cause.
> I'm half wondering if its her food causing the issues. About 2 weeks before her initial Dx I tried a new brand (Canidaea grain free). I'm thinking about going back to the food that she was predominately on before the Dx (wellness), but am leary about doing a food switch if she has a sensitive tummy. She has always had an iron stomach, but I'm wondering if this particular food doesn't agree with her.


Jennifer: I think it is entirely possible that the food doesn't agree with her. What if you mixed in so of her old food with the new?


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks Karen
I think I might try that. I can get a bag of the old food and have lots of the new stuff on hand to do a very slow transition.
I would rather switch to another grain free food (not only for the dogs, but I actually have celiac disease and have glutened myself more than once on the dog's food/treats!), but I think I'll go with Wellness again since I know that doesn't bother her.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Jennifer1 said:


> Hi everyone
> She's still doing okay.
> I think her diarrhea has cleared up. I found some nice solid poop this am, but didn't see which dog did it....She hadn't gone in almost 48hrs so I'm hoping it was her. Of course whoever did it had to wait until I went inside for a second.....
> She had a nice burst of energy this morning. The last day or so she's been pretty velcro-y and more quiet than normal, so it was good to see a little energy out of her.
> Her appetite is still up, so that is good.
> She went to my normal vet on Tuesday for a CBC, that came back normal, so we don't really know why the diarrhea came back. My onco vet does not think it's this combo of chemo. She had diarrhea for weeks after the doxo, so we changed to Carboplatin IV and oral alkeran (every other day). I guess these almost never cause GI problems. The vet wants me to stop the yunnan baiyao, thinking that is the cause of GI upset. The idea of stopping that one scares me a bit...I did give it to her this morning after I saw the solid poop, hoping that if she is okay again, I can keep giving it to her. The idea was to stop it and reintroduce when everything is okay to see if it is the cause.
> I'm half wondering if its her food causing the issues. About 2 weeks before her initial Dx I tried a new brand (Canidaea grain free). I'm thinking about going back to the food that she was predominately on before the Dx (wellness), but am leary about doing a food switch if she has a sensitive tummy. She has always had an iron stomach, but I'm wondering if this particular food doesn't agree with her.


Jennifer, I suspect, like you her diarrhea is food related. When our Barkley was first diagnosed, before his chemotherapy began, his vet told me not to make any switches to his food or treats because he wanted to minimize any issues before the treatments and he felt a food reaction might be confused with a chemotherapy reaction. Barkley only received Doxyrubicin and never reacted in the least after the procedures. 

Wellness is a good food and we have our digestively sensitive Toby on it--only thing that he tolerates well. 

continued best wishes for good days ahead.


----------



## Jennifer1

Well, I decided to try the food switch. My vet (or her tech) didn't seem to think the food is the issue since the change is going on 6 weeks now. Although it could be that she had an upset stomach after the first 2 weeks of food change, then had the chemo on top of an already upset stomach and just never fully recovered.
I'm putting her back on a bland diet (boiled chicken or hamburger & rice) and will transition off of the bland and onto Wellness. Or maybe just keep her on 50/50 bland/Wellness if that seems to keep things happy. She did firm up when I had her on the bland diet the first time, but ended up with diarrhea when I transitioned her back to the Canidae.

She seems much chippier today. She was bouncing around with her fluffy and even barking at the neighbor dogs when I let her out at lunch.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer1*

Jennifer1

Give Bear BIG KISSES and hugs for me. Hope the food change helps-keep us posted!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Checking in to see how Bear is doing. I hope you both are well!


----------



## Allan's Girl

I'm sorry your girl is ill. I hope you have many more days to spend loving her and playing with her.


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear is doing good. Her stools are finally getting back to normal. I think I will just leave her on a mixture of the bland diet and her Wellness.
She went to our normal vet for a CBC on Tuesday. It came back with low platelets. Cancer vet thinks it's probably an artifact. I guess we would expect her to be symptomatic with how low they were. They'll do a quick draw when I go in on Tuesday before they give more carboplatin. I'll be a little concerned until I get more numbers. But she's actually more energetic than she has been in a week or so, so I don't think there is any bleed going on at this point.


----------



## PrincessDi

Will pray that it is ok on Tuesday and that Bear continues to feel more energetic and like herself. I know it has been a difficult road for you. Praying for more ups than downs for her.


----------



## SandyK

Thoughts and prayers for you and Bear. Hope the next CBC is better!


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

How is Bear doing?


----------



## Jennifer1

She's doing really well today!
Her stools are 95% normal, just a little soft still (who ever thought I'd be so fixated on my dog's poop!!)
Great appetite this am and she did great on a short walk and just overall seems very "up".
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear has full blown liquid diahrrea today....
It was starting to be consistantly formed and now this. 
It's not more than normal and other than diahrrea she seems really good. I did take her on a longer walk today which in turn she drank lots of water, maybe that's it?
It seems she just can't catch a break with the big D!
She goes back to oncology get on Tuesday so I'll see what she says


----------



## monarchs_joy

Jennifer - I'm glad that Bear is feeling well other than the diarrhea. Hopefully the oncologist will have an idea of something that will help. I hope she has all great days this week


----------



## maggsd

Jennifer, I hope the oncologist can advise/prescribe something that could help Bear with her bottom problem ! It must be really uncomfortable for the sweet luv :crossfing Also sending hugs to support you, coz we all need that to keep strong XXX


----------



## Jennifer1

Maggsd-Bear is on flagyl, immodium, Pepcid, and a 50/50 bland/regular good diet. I'm not sure what else we can try. There isn't urgency to it and her frequency is normal, we just are having a heck of a time getting her to firm up. I'm hoping it was the walk/park drinking fountain was to much for her GI system.


----------



## LibertyME

Jennifer by any chance is her food one of the ones in the recent dogfood recall of foods prepared at the Diamond Plant in South Carolina?

Wellness-
Complete Health® - Super5Mix® - Large Breed Puppy, 15 lb. and 30 lb. bags and
5 oz. sample bags with best by dates of JAN 9 2013 through JAN 11 2013.


----------



## Jennifer1

No, she's not on the Puppy, although I did just switch her back to wellness.
Our local pet store is on facebook and are also updating about the recalls. So far they are saying that they don't get any foods from the plant in question. I also believe this store 100% and know they wouldn't lie about something like that!

Her stools are actually normal this morning. I'm thinking it may have been the walk/park yesterday. It was a longer walk than what we've been doing lately (although shorter than her precancer walks). We stopped at a park on the way home to visit a friend & her son. They have a doggie water fountain at the park that I let her drink from. My guess is that it's the strange water from the fountain. I'll remember to bring water from home for any future walks.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

So glad to hear Bear is better this morning!
I think it could have been the fountain water, too!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Your girl is so beautiful! I know how scary this can be. I also check Molly's gums all the time. Give Bear lots of hugs and kisses from Molly and me.


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear went to cancer vet today.
Overall, good report! All levels (CBC & metabolic panel) were in the normal range
Some concerning things. Some of her red cells were nucleated meaning that the bone marrow is producing new red cells, it could be sign of a small bleed. Also, some of the red cells looked as if the immune system is attacking them. We are sending the sample off for a pathologist to read.
We also did an x-ray and it showed a small amount of progression of the lung tumors.

Her energy is great and stool seems to be getting back to normal and her appetite is good.

We've switched from flagyl to tylan powder to help with the stool situation.

Also, we are going to discontinue Yunnan Baiyo until the stools are back to normal. This does make me a little nervous. I have some on hand still, so if I see any sign of a bleed, she'll get it!

Overall it was a good report, but certainly has a smack of reality with the red cell appearance and the fact that the lung tumors have grown some.


----------



## Laurie

I know how you feel respecting the red cell appearance. Reno's vet said last week that his red blood cells were taking a beating.....out of the whole conversation, that's basically all I heard and needed to hear. So far he's doing as well as can be expected and hasn't really slowed down. I'm another one who is always looking at Reno's gums. I'm sure he's wondering what the heck I'm doing (judging by the looks he gives me)!!!

Hoping for many more happy healthy days for Bear!!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks Laurie
I have to say that the fact that you've had Reno for 11 months after this diagnosis is amazing! It makes my heart happy!


----------



## PrincessDi

Continueing to keep Bear and Reno in our thoughts and prayers for much more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear's Onc vet called last night to see how she was doing.
She also told me the pathologist said the blood looked normal! I guess the cells that she was seeing and concerned about were okay. Or at least it's pretty common to see 1 or 2 every now and then in a smear-as long as it's not more than 1 or 2.
The radiologist report did agree with her that there is some progression in the lung tumors.
If we can get Bear's GI system more stable she would like to try her on palladia.
Bear had some diarrhea the night of her chemo treatment (Tues) but then seemed to get better. I talked to the vet last night (thurs) and said Bear was doing really well. Apparently, I should know to not say Bear is doing really well since it jinxes it! About 2 hrs later she had soft stool again, then an hour later after that she very suddenly got pretty nauseous. Smacking lips, that smile, so I let her outside and she starting eating a lot of grass. I gave her a cerenia (& took her temp-normal) and she seemed okay about an hour later, so I'm not sure what that was about. 
Today she seems okay (knock on wood!)
This morning her appetite was a bit slow. She's still on a 50/50 or wellness/boiled chicken & rice, with her onco vitamins and some other powdered stuff. She ended up eating all of her food, just a little slower than normal. I ended up adding a little green tripe (thanks for the suggestions!) to the last dregs of food (mainly rice & powdered vitamins) and she really liked that! I think I'm going to ween her off of the chicken/rice because I think that's what she doesn't really like. I'll put her back on if she has stool issues again!


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Jennifer:

Praying for Bear and you everyday!!! Love her name!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending my prayers and hugs for sweet Bear girl.


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear's had several days with solid poop now, Yeah!!

She went to our normal vet today for CBC, we should get those results tomorrow. I also brought in a urine sample because she'd been waking me up in the middle of the night for the last 2 nights to go to the bathroom and she had an accident in the house yesterday while I was at work. It came back clean, so not sure what's up with her bladder? maybe she's just been drinking more water, it is getting hotter.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

All in all sounds like a good report. Keep it up sweet Bear!!!! Love to hear her updates. Prayers continue for many many more.


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear's CBC came back "boring" everything was normal, yeah! Her hematocrit was 41, so holding nicely. And I think we've had over a week of nice solid poops now with no bland diet! I'm going to ask oncologist if I can start her back on yunnan baiyao to see if that was the cause or if it just was the other food.


On a not so great note, I noticed that she is limping slightly on her right front leg. Almost holds the leg out to the side when she's walking. I also noticed that her wrist joint seems a little swollen. She was jumping on the counter at the vets office on Tuesday, so I'm hoping that it's just that she strained it. I think it is the leg that they give the chemo in, so could it be a reaction to the chemo (last treatment was 9 days ago). Obviously, my mind goes right to osteosarcoma, but I think she'd have to be the unluckiest dog ever for something like that right? I'm waiting for the vet to open and I'll give them a call to see if she can be seen.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Glad to read that Bear's hematocrit is holding so well and her digestive system seems back on track! Hopefully it's just a strain with her wrist. Lots of prayers and good thoughts coming from GA  I'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## Jennifer1

They took x-rays and there is something cyst-like in her radius. They are thinking that the hemangio has spread to the bone.

I have a copy of the x-rays to get to my oncology vet. They've given me tramadol for pain (I'll double check with onco vet before giving her any to make sure there is no problem with the drugs she is on). And we are trying to figure out some sort of splint to help support her leg, and try to keep too much pressure off of it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh God, how I hate that evil disease. It is just too much. Why it does not leave our dogs alone? It makes me so mad.
I am so sorry. Sending thousands hugs and prayers for sweet Bear.


----------



## Jennifer1

I took Bear to onco vet today.
We gave her some zoledronate to help with the bone pain. Luckily she is doing a trial (Bear doesn't qualify) so the company who makes zoledronate gives her some at a very reduced price when it is close to the expiration date. She let me get it at her cost of $300 per vial instead of $2000 per vial, and Bear got 2 vials! 
Vet said that she is anemic again (HCT 34), and that she has immune mediated hemolytic anemia from the hemangio. She thinks the anemia is from the IMHA and not a bleed. So we are starting her on prednisone for that, so no more rimadyl for her bone tumor, so hopefully that zoledronate does in fact help with bone pain.

The tumors in her lungs are also progressing.
We've decided that since it's clear the chemo isn't helping slow stuff down we are going to discontinue chemo and concentrate soley on pain control at this point.

Overall, Bear is still doing pretty well. She's eating well and doesn't seem like she feels bad other than the limp.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

I will pray for Bear and you.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so sorry for this news. Hopefully the prednisone will help with the lung mets in addition to the anemia. I'm so sorry that you and Bear are walking this road together.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you have bad news about Bear. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for sweet Bear.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

Praying for Bear and you!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear is not doing so great.
I took her on a short walk last night (which she loved!), but the rest of the night she was limping really badly and just really exhausted. I think I'm noticing her panting more and suspect it's the lung tumors (they did grow more), but it is also getting hot outside and no AC in the house.
Her gums were pretty pale also.
This morning her gums looked a little better, but after she got up and was walking around they were pretty pale again.
She also didn't finish all of her breakfast.
Also her upper abdomen feels a little more distended.
But, on the other hand, when I got ready to head to work, I tried to call her outside to go to the bathroom one last time, and instead she went to the front door and looked back at me wagging her tail-she wanted a walk, so I brought her out to the front yard to go to the bathroom so she got to sniff out there for a few seconds.
I suspect we're getting close to it being time.....


----------



## monarchs_joy

Oh I'm so sorry. That's terrible news. I'm praying that the prednisone kicks in and helps both the anemia and her breathing. It's so hard to watch them decline.


----------



## Laurie

Hopefully Bear is just having an off day and she'll rebound.....

Sending good thoughts and prayers to Bear!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Continued prayers for Bear and you!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

Praying for Bear and you. Do you work close to home?
Can you go check on her at lunch?


----------



## Jennifer1

Yes, I go home to check on them every day at lunch


----------



## Karen519

*Bear*

Hoping Bear is feeling better.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending lots of prayers for Bear!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Bear.


----------



## maggsd

You.are both in my thoughts, sending loving prayers to Bear and to you Jennifer. It's nice that you are able to go home at lunchtime to see your sweet Bear x We'll all be thinking of you, keep strong x


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear is gone

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/115206-rip-bear.html


----------



## monarchs_joy

Oh Jennifer, I'm so sorry. I just saw your other thread. I was so hoping she would pull through this last spell and you would have more time. May she rest in peace and run free and fast at the bridge. Positive thoughts coming your way. Be gentle with yourself in the coming weeks.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

I am so very sorry. RIP Bear!


----------

